# I like all my budget lights, but I love these two the most



## Mike_TX (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a potload of LED lights, ranging from throwaways to $50+ examples, with emitters from Luxeons to XPG, XRE's and XML's. I have a lot of 501B and 502B bodies housing various drop-ins, and they were my favorites for a long time. But over the months I've settled on two lights from my collection that I REALLY like, and they are:

Romisen RC-K4 (XR-E) on the left and KD C8 (XM-L) on the right.







The Romisen is a surprisingly bright light on 3xAAA, and since I always have lots of AAA's around it is never at risk of being without power. It is built beautifully and has been bulletproof, and it's the light I keep on the nightstand for bumps in the night.

The KD is my powerhouse light for when I need to light up a football field or signal offshore ships in the fog. Okay, not _that _bright, but almost. Beautiful build and, like the Romisen, dead nuts reliable. It took me a while to warm up to what I call "big head" flashlights like the C8, but once I saw the light they put out I was in love. In fact, I just ordered another one tonight. You can never have too much of a good thing.

Between the AAA convenience of the Romisen and the high output of the KD I feel like I have the best combo I could have, and I recommend both these lights to all CPF'ers. :thumbsup:

.
.

(Oh, BTW, I'm not affiliated with either company, nor do I get goodies from them for recommending their lights.  )

.


----------



## march.brown (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you use a Li-Ion 18650 in the KD ? ... Worth a try ... I can in some of my 3AAA torches ... Love my Solarforce L2i with the Li-Ion.
.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 3, 2011)

march.brown said:


> Can you use a Li-Ion 18650 in the KD ? ... Worth a try ... I can in some of my 3AAA torches ... Love my Solarforce L2i with the Li-Ion.
> .



Yes - I wasn't clear, but the KD runs on a single 18650. 

In fact, the Romisen can run on 3xAAA, 1x18650 or 2xCR123. It's called the "Versatile" for that reason. Should have mentioned that.

.
.


----------



## Jet17 (Nov 3, 2011)

When did you get your KD C8?


----------



## garrybunk (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seen a lot of discussion on the KD C8 and tempted to get one, but I'm interested in more runtime and trying to go with a 26650 or a dual 32600/32650 based light (the latter being a custom mag build). Wondering if I should get a KD C8 just to see what all the fuss is about! Still on sale ($16.99 & free s&h) here: Link removed. The beamshot photos must not do it justice! Can you comment on this Mike? 

Garry


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 3, 2011)

Jet17 said:


> When did you get your KD C8?



I got the C8 months ago, back in the spring. Ordered the second one yesterday.

.
.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 3, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> I've seen a lot of discussion on the KD C8 and tempted to get one, but I'm interested in more runtime and trying to go with a 26650 or a dual 32600/32650 based light (the latter being a custom mag build). Wondering if I should get a KD C8 just to see what all the fuss is about! Still on sale ($16.99 & free s&h) here: Link removed. The beamshot photos must not do it justice! Can you comment on this Mike?
> 
> Garry



(Hope Bullzeyebill's comment about shilling isn't directed at me - as I posted, I have no connection to any seller, just giving a thumbs-up to flashlights I enjoy.)

Garry - The first C8 I got cost about $26-27 as I recall, so when I saw they were selling for less it was all the incentive I needed to get another one. As for the beamshots, all I can say is that this XM-L is superior to my two other XM-L's (both P6 drop-ins), probably because of the larger head/reflector size. The reflector itself is a fine OP, so it cleans up any artifacts you might otherwise see, and it's deep enough to create a nice cohesive beam. The beam is floodier than the smaller P6's, but it still has the commendable throw of the XM-L. It's advertised at 900-1000 lumens, which is doubtful, but it sure outblasts all my other lights with the possible exception of a 3-LED, 4xCR123 powerhouse I have.

Hope that helps.

.
.


----------



## garrybunk (Nov 3, 2011)

Mike,
How long does your battery last? And what 18650 battery are you using (mAh)? 

Garry


----------



## B225 (Nov 3, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> I've seen a lot of discussion on the KD C8 and tempted to get one, but I'm interested in more runtime and trying to go with a 26650 or a dual 32600/32650 based light (the latter being a custom mag build). *Wondering if I should get a KD C8 just to see what all the fuss is about!* Still on sale ($16.99 & free s&h) here: Link removed. The beamshot photos must not do it justice! Can you comment on this Mike?
> 
> Garry



I took a chance on one at that price. Looks like it could be a handy light to have around.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 3, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Mike,
> How long does your battery last? And what 18650 battery are you using (mAh)?
> 
> Garry



Can't really answer that. This light gets only short-term, as-needed use, and I haven't run a drain-down test on it. KD says an hour on high, but I don't know. I haven't even run it long enough at one time to get it hot.

I'm running the 2400 mAh black and red Trustfire in it.

.


----------



## Shriker (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Mike, ive got a couple of questions. I know you say youve got lots of AAA's lying around but surely you must be cursed with lots of borked batteries reversing polarity from discharging in the light or just refusing to or being temperamental when you try to recharge them? No matter what AA/AAA's i use or how careful i am at never letting them drain too much i always get half my batteries giving me recharging jip after 6 months or less. With a single 18650 its always feels so much easier and cleaner to me. Secondly what is it about the C8 thats preferable to your other XM-l's? I have 3 XM-Ls myself at $15, $25 and $34 and they all put out the same light so im just curious as to what it is that brings you back to that one given you didnt originally like big heads - i still dont really like them unless its a really nice thrower. I like to hear from users with experience and why they come back to certain lights that may otherwise not seem to be that good at first.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 4, 2011)

Shriker said:


> Hey Mike, ive got a couple of questions. I know you say youve got lots of AAA's lying around but surely you must be cursed with lots of borked batteries reversing polarity from discharging in the light or just refusing to or being temperamental when you try to recharge them? No matter what AA/AAA's i use or how careful i am at never letting them drain too much i always get half my batteries giving me recharging jip after 6 months or less. With a single 18650 its always feels so much easier and cleaner to me. Secondly what is it about the C8 thats preferable to your other XM-l's? I have 3 XM-Ls myself at $15, $25 and $34 and they all put out the same light so im just curious as to what it is that brings you back to that one given you didnt originally like big heads - i still dont really like them unless its a really nice thrower. I like to hear from users with experience and why they come back to certain lights that may otherwise not seem to be that good at first.



Good questions. First, by AAA's I mean the old-fashioned alkalines. I get them cheap at a local tool company and I have dozens of them at any given time. They're cheap and easy and they work well in the Romisen.

I probably wasn't clear enough about why I like the C8 over the others ... it's primarily that my other XM-L's are P60's in WF501B hosts and as such are smaller-head lights. The extra size of the C8's head and reflector opens up the beam and seems to me to produce a more useful overall pattern. In addition, you may know that the DX dropin is driven at only 1.4A and therefore delivers less output. I got rid of the DX one soon after I got it. 

The KD P60 dropin I got is apparently a warmer bin, and looks absolutely yellow next to the one in the C8. May be just a fluke, but it lost points with me for that. In fact, I posted a comparison of the two KD beamshots elsewhere on the forum awhile back:






It's good for what it is, but I don't consider it a lot better than my XP-G's, except that they throw better.

.
.


----------



## ChibiM (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got one myself!


----------



## garrybunk (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I finally decided to take the dive and ordered one for myself. Based my decision on Mike's input and this review: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/1010. I also ordered the WF-188 charger and a pair of Trustfire red & black flame 18650's. This will be my first dive into lithium-ion powered flashlights and also higher powered LED lights. Can't wait to show the flashlight novice's and make 'em say "WOW!". 

Thanks Mike,
Garry


----------



## march.brown (Nov 7, 2011)

garrybunk said:


> Well I finally decided to take the dive and ordered one for myself. Based my decision on Mike's input and this review: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/1010. I also ordered the WF-188 charger and a pair of Trustfire red & black flame 18650's. This will be my first dive into lithium-ion powered flashlights and also higher powered LED lights. Can't wait to show the flashlight novice's and make 'em say "WOW!".
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> Garry


Make sure you get a good voltmeter as well.
.


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 7, 2011)

If this is your first higher-powered LED light, you will indeed be impressed, as will the novices. I turned on one of my old Maglights the other night and I was appalled at how weak and yellow the puny little beam was. And I used to think it was a powerful light! 

I imagine you know to test your batteries before and after charging to verify proper voltage ... 

.
.


----------



## garrybunk (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, I have two digital multimeters. Yes, I have been reading on being careful to test lithium ions and let them "rest" off the charger before use. Guess I'll have to get a feel for the charger and batteries. Originally I didn't want to mess with lithium ions, but now I understand they are pretty much needed. At least it's only a single cell light! Now the wait for it to arrive! 

I was strongly pursuing a Maglite mod (XM-L with 2 36550's), but have decided to put that aside for now. Funds are getting tight and this purchase was the cheapest I could make to get started. At least now I will already have a charger and some 18650 cells.

Garry


----------



## Mike_TX (Nov 7, 2011)

For what it's worth (to the more-informed on the forum  ), I finally rustled up some solid copper household wiring to overcome the resistance of the puny test leads on my multimeter and tested both the C8 and the KD XM-L P60 drop-in I have in a WF-501B host. On partially discharged batteries, I easily pulled 2.97A on the C8 and 3.00 on the drop-in, both at the tailcap.

The battery in the C8 was more discharged than the one in 501B, but I have no doubt both would easily draw over 3A on fresh batteries. That seems to confirm that both are operating at close to optimum, so I think I'm getting as much output from them as is safe. I mention this only because some have reported low amperage from various XM-Ls, suggesting they're not all operating at peak.

.
.


----------



## Jet17 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mike_TX said:


> I got the C8 months ago, back in the spring. Ordered the second one yesterday.
> 
> .
> .


Thanks. I ordered just recently and I hope mine(and yours too) will be as good as your old one.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Nov 9, 2011)

I also love these Ultrafire C8's. Got one with an XP-G lately and it was surprisingly bright, even compared to an xm-l. These things are really amazing.


----------

